# Watch box/storage



## justsomeguy (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello All,
Im new to watch collecting and it is starting to grow. I looked into a watch box. Does anyone on the forum make boxes? Or can someone suggest a 10 piece box? Trying to stay under $60. Thanks.


----------



## elvincible (Aug 19, 2016)

You can find one on Amazon for a pretty reasonable price ($20 more or less). I have a 12 slot one from Amazon that's pretty solid in build quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Check Amazon for options, then check Camelcamelcamel for price history.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

I use 1940's Coke crates. $40-$80 on eBay:


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

If you wear big watches, the problem with most boxes it that the compartments are too small. This is a nice 24 watch box with good sized compartments it will take you a while to outgrow:

https://www.amazon.com/Felji-Single...rd_wg=jBIsN&psc=1&refRID=X2F2QP7SMYTJTE6K5A4G


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I have four of these boxes from Amazon and they are fantastic. They will hold any size watch with room to spare and the finish on them is superb.
​ 














You can find them here: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PA9B0FU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Only $46.99 delivered right to your door.
​







​


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I picked up a Wolf 24 slot stacked box on Amazon for $40 about 6 months ago and it's an excellent box from a good brand. Very soft pillows, leather lined and quality feel. If you check around you should be able to find a deal


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to the right forum. It might help to familiarize with our fora world prior to posting. Imho.


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

The coke crates are really cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for this, exactly what I am looking for in terms of the design and size.



hongkongtaipan said:


> I have four of these boxes from Amazon and they are fantastic. They will hold any size watch with room to spare and the finish on them is superb.
> ​
> View attachment 12492219
> View attachment 12492223
> ...


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Rolex watch box made by me. ;-)









Or this one, ....









may be this one ......









.... and many others.

All the best Andi


----------



## mark6 (Jan 28, 2015)

Those cole crates - cool stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy_82 (May 28, 2017)

Wolf Windsor watch boxes are also very well made. Check for example here.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Mine finally came, and wow it's perfect for me.
Really good quality for the price, fit and finishing are excellent.

Thanks a lot for this recommendation!



hongkongtaipan said:


> I have four of these boxes from Amazon and they are fantastic. They will hold any size watch with room to spare and the finish on them is superb.
> ​
> View attachment 12492219
> View attachment 12492223
> ...


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

xherion said:


> Mine finally came, and wow it's perfect for me.
> Really good quality for the price, fit and finishing are excellent.
> 
> Thanks a lot for this recommendation!


What's the size of pillows?


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

pay2play said:


> What's the size of pillows?



Overall Size:14-3/4" L x 8-7/8" W x 3-1/2" H(375mm x 225mm x 89mm)
Clear View Area:12-1/2" L x 6-1/2 " W(317.5mm x 165mm)
Pillow Size:2-3/4" L x 2-3/8" W x 1-1/2" H(71mm x 60mm x 38mm)
Slot:3-5/8" L x 2-3/8" W x 2" H(92mm x 60mm x 50mm)


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

xherion said:


> Overall Size:14-3/4" L x 8-7/8" W x 3-1/2" H(375mm x 225mm x 89mm)
> Clear View Area:12-1/2" L x 6-1/2 " W(317.5mm x 165mm)
> Pillow Size:2-3/4" L x 2-3/8" W x 1-1/2" H(71mm x 60mm x 38mm)
> Slot:3-5/8" L x 2-3/8" W x 2" H(92mm x 60mm x 50mm)


Thank you but what I mean is size around the pillow, like 7 inch?


----------

